# How Many Ski Days in 21/22?



## NYSkiBlog

Interesting to see how many days forum members get.

Lift-served, BC, nordic, snowmobiling. Whatev.

Estimates OK. Your vote can be changed if you get more days.

This thread is about HOW MANY, nothing else. It's not about the definition of a ski day, use your own definition. 

This is not the Ski Day Tracking thread. We don't want details about where you skied here, we're interested in the number of days.


----------



## tirolski

All days (~couple dozen) after New Year’s at Song&Lab. 
Late start.
One day at Gore last week. 
It twas fun.


----------



## Sbob

I’ve always thought “ Ski Days “!
are for bragging rights. Example:If you take one run every morning before work (30 minutes, from car to car) for a week you get to claim “5” ski days, Time wise 2.5 hrs 
If you go on a weekend and ski opening and some night ski for a total of 10hrs by the earlier example it equals 4 ski days? 
Apples and oranges? Just for fun peve. Guilty myself 😁 16-20 this year


----------



## BRLKED

If I commit time and effort, it's a ski day, probably nothing else gets done that day except a beer or two.


----------



## tirolski

Sbob said:


> I’ve always thought “ Ski Days “!
> are for bragging rights. Example:If you take one run every morning before work (30 minutes, from car to car) for a week you get to claim “5” ski days, Time wise 2.5 hrs
> If you go on a weekend and ski opening and some night ski for a total of 10hrs by the earlier example it equals 4 ski days?
> Apples and oranges? Just for fun peve. Guilty myself 😁 16-20 this year


Good question.
The only "long” day for skiing was the trip to Gore. We rode in the truck more time than we skied.
~3 to 4 hrs skiing the local hills, then cold and/or tired is what typically stopped me for the day.
Never skied at night but could’ve used some sunshine most days.


----------



## Sbob

tirolski said:


> Good question.
> The only "long” day for skiing was the trip to Gore. We rode in the truck more time than we skied.
> ~3 to 4 hrs skiing the local hills, then cold and/or tired is what typically stopped me for the day.
> Never skied at night but could’ve used some sunshine most days.


I have a bunch of 2hr sessions before work but they don’t have the same vibe as taking off and enjoying the whole day. Sorry for the thread drift…carry on.


----------



## Tjf1967

That's list serviced.


----------



## wonderpony

I count any day over 6 runs, even if it's on the bunny slope. There have been a couple of times that I have left after one or two runs. Those are half days. I normally hit over 30 days a year. This was a weird year. I struggled to hit 25.


----------



## Harvey

For me it's simple. If I ski that day, it's a ski day.

Start a "what is a ski day" thread. This thread is for data.


----------



## MarzNC

Sbob said:


> I’ve always thought “ Ski Days “!
> are for bragging rights. Example:If you take one run every morning before work (30 minutes, from car to car) for a week you get to claim “5” ski days, Time wise 2.5 hrs
> If you go on a weekend and ski opening and some night ski for a total of 10hrs by the earlier example it equals 4 ski days?
> Apples and oranges? Just for fun peve. Guilty myself 😁 16-20 this year


Since I ski multiple regions, I figure it all balances out in the end. A day skiing at Massanutten or Plattekill includes far fewer minutes on snow skiing down than a day at Taos skiing from first to last chair. Or any destination resort that mostly has high-speed detachable lifts in the Rockies. But then I'm a statistician not an accountant so numbers are all fuzzy with a variance built in. 

For my own purposes, I do track days in the east separately from days in the west at big mountains.


----------



## Country Gun

Never get as many days as I would like. Sat out this weekend out, while last Fri and this Mon looked great, work is holding me hostage as a weekend warrior only skier.
22 days and hoping for one more at Gore or Whiteface and a close out at K, the last weekend the Gondi still runs.
My 4 days in Montana were great, including three days at Bridger Bowl, all three days with fresh snow.


----------



## Campgottagopee

BRLKED said:


> If I commit time and effort, it's a ski day , probably nothing else gets done that day except a beer or two.


Same.
Whether it's 12 miles or 120 miles.....it's a day 
Really no idea how many I got in. It's always an adventure.


----------



## chumpomatic

I was hoping for 50-60 this year but I'm at 49 now and I don't think I'll get any more soon. If NZ stays open, I'm thinking I'll get in another week or so this August. I do like Treble Cone.

My own guideline for what counts as a ski day is at least 4 runs for lift served. If there's any uphill involved then it automatically counts as a day!


----------



## skisalot

i'm at 123 after today, 121 at Gore, 1 at MRG, 1 at Whiteface. Hoping for more. Oh, 12 were 1 run days, mostly weather/conditions related.


----------



## not2brite

This was my first full season skiing. My goal was 20-25 and I got to 39 days. Mostly 3.5 hour midweek sessions @ Belleayre and Catamount, then had a bunch of Gore and Berkshire East for the longer days and a couple scattered one timers. With some schedule changes next year the goal is 60 days!


----------



## Peter Minde

NYSkiBlog said:


> Interesting to see how many days forum members get.
> 
> Lift-served, BC, nordic, snowmobiling. Whatev.
> 
> Estimates OK. Your vote can be changed if you get more days.


Seems like the number of days I get each year is going down when it should be going up. 😫


----------



## jamesdeluxe

Peter Minde said:


> Seems like the number of days I get each year is going down when it should be going up. 😫


You're not alone. The last three seasons, I've been stuck at 16. Lots of variety in that number, but still, not where I aspire to be.


----------



## Harvey

Me too. Long term avg is 35, last two years 25.


----------



## Flatlander420

I spent 90hrs driving 3200 miles to gore and back this March. Got me to just over 25 days. Really takes its toll though


----------



## chumpomatic

chumpomatic said:


> I was hoping for 50-60 this year but I'm at 49 now and I don't think I'll get any more soon. If NZ stays open, I'm thinking I'll get in another week or so this August. I do like Treble Cone.
> 
> My own guideline for what counts as a ski day is at least 4 runs for lift served. If there's any uphill involved then it automatically counts as a day!


Looks like I'll manage to get a few more in next Friday - Monday (heading to the Rockies!)


----------



## Dmoss

Flatlander420 said:


> I spent 90hrs driving 3200 miles to gore and back this March. Got me to just over 25 days. Really takes its toll though


We made the mistake of doing our first ever lease right before deciding to get a place near Gore. 1yr and 16k miles later we're a little over our 10k a year allotment. 😂


----------



## Harvey

Dmoss said:


> We made the mistake of doing our first ever lease right before deciding to get a place near Gore. 1yr and 16k miles later we're a little over our 10k a year allotment. 😂


So every time you are making the call you got the cost of gas AND the lease on your mind!

Did you skip any ski days because of cost?

Counting the HOURS, man that is hard core. 

I'd hate to add up the hours (or the cost!) but honestly aside for the early alarms and fatigue, I don't mind the time driving too much.

I need ONE MORE DAY so I can move into the elite  26+ days group!


----------



## tirolski

I spend a few more times skiing time than traveling time to go skiing.
For me it’s usually been about 3-5 times more time skiing than traveling for skiing. 
It’s the local bumps, (Lab/Song) good fun and pretty easy door to door.

The trip up to Gore was fun with amazing views & a long day. The boys wanna go again Saturday...
Spent more time on the road that day than on the mountain.YMMV.


----------



## Harvey

I was thinking about this:





I'm sitting in that middle group 21-25 days. 

That's like a motivated MASHer (Mid Atlantic Ski Hell) or flatlander but a slug local.

Be cool if we could also capture:

• Local
• Capital District
• Flatlander

in the poll.


----------



## Dmoss

Harvey said:


> So every time you are making the call you got the cost of gas AND the lease on your mind!
> 
> Did you skip any ski days because of cost?
> 
> Counting the HOURS, man that is hard core.
> 
> I'd hate to add up the hours (or the cost!) but honestly aside for the early alarms and fatigue, I don't mind the time driving too much.
> 
> I need ONE MORE DAY so I can move into the elite  26+ days group!


87 and dynamic cruise control make it much easier! I don't think I would be able to handle a 4hr drive to Vt every weekend. Didn't skip any days because of cost. we'll cut costs someplace else. Besides every day we skip makes the per day cost of the SKi4 go up, can't have that!!


----------



## Dmoss

Harvey said:


> I was thinking about this:
> 
> View attachment 14710
> 
> I'm sitting in that middle group 21-25 days.
> 
> That's like a motivated MASHer (Mid Atlantic Ski Hell) or flatlander but a slug local.
> 
> Be cool if we could also capture:
> 
> • Local
> • Capital District
> • Flatlander
> 
> in the poll.


Gore being open Good Friday pushed me into the 26+ group, My goal for the year was 30 days, I may lobby the kids school for some extra days off next year to achieve this


----------



## Harvey

Dmoss said:


> Good Friday pushed me into the 26+ group


Did you change your vote?


----------



## Harvey

Dmoss said:


> 87 and dynamic cruise control make it much easier! I don't think I would be able to handle a 4hr drive to Vt every weekend. Didn't skip any days because of cost. we'll cut costs someplace else. Besides every day we skip makes the per day cost of the SKi4 go up, can't have that!!


It is amazing how much easier Gore is to get to vs really any place in VT.

Ski4 is Tupper on it now?


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> Ski4 is Tupper on it now?


They could've thrown Big Tupper a big bone and still kept it under $0.1Billion approved at the ORDA meeting yesterday..


----------



## Harvey

Sbob said:


> I’ve always thought “ Ski Days “!
> are for bragging rights. Example:If you take one run every morning before work (30 minutes, from car to car) for a week you get to claim “5” ski days, Time wise 2.5 hrs
> If you go on a weekend and ski opening and some night ski for a total of 10hrs by the earlier example it equals 4 ski days?
> Apples and oranges? Just for fun peve. Guilty myself 😁 16-20 this year



I guess you need to count your hours.

I never thought of ski days as a bragging thing. Certainly not with 35 or 25 days. 

I do it because I want to make sure I am getting out. When I'd go BC, the whole day would be one run. It counted.


----------



## Sbob

Harvey said:


> I guess you need to count your hours.
> 
> I never thought of ski days as a bragging thing. Certainly not with 35 or 25 days.
> 
> I do it because I want to make sure I am getting out. When I'd go BC, the whole day would be one run. It counted.


Lol ,I don’t keep a log book for skiing. I used to save my old lift tickets for the fun of it but rfid technology ruined that. 

I wouldn’t put anyone on this forum in the bragging category, just pointing out how Apple vs Oranges comparison can be but I guess it’s as good as it gets.


----------



## sibhusky

A lousy 24 days, worst season since 88-89.

And I know that because I keep a spreadsheet.


----------



## tirolski

sibhusky said:


> A lousy 24 days, worst season since 88-89.
> 
> And I know that because I keep a spreadsheet.


Whitefish says they had an excellent year @sibhusky. 
Nobody goes there anymore cause it’s too busy, er what?








Resort ends season with over a foot of fresh powder, record visitation


After warm spring weather endured throughout the majority of March, winter made its return again just in time for closing weekend at Whitefish Mountain Resort.




whitefishpilot.com


----------



## Peter Minde

Dmoss said:


> 87 and dynamic cruise control make it much easier! I don't think I would be able to handle a 4hr drive to Vt every weekend. Didn't skip any days because of cost. we'll cut costs someplace else. Besides every day we skip makes the per day cost of the SKi4 go up, can't have that!!


.... Ah yes, the days of getting up at 3:30A for a 9 AM race start at Prospect Mt. And driving home afterwards.


----------



## sibhusky

tirolski said:


> Whitefish says they had an excellent year @sibhusky.
> Nobody goes there anymore cause it’s too busy, er what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resort ends season with over a foot of fresh powder, record visitation
> 
> 
> After warm spring weather endured throughout the majority of March, winter made its return again just in time for closing weekend at Whitefish Mountain Resort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitefishpilot.com


I said I had a bad year, not that Whitefish had a bad year. It was MY worst season ever.

I've had a lot of health issues. I'm 70.


----------



## tirolski

sibhusky said:


> I said I had a bad year, not that Whitefish had a bad year. It was MY worst season ever.
> 
> I've had a lot of health issues. I'm 70.


Hope ya feel better. 
Gotta keep moving. 
Getting old ain’t for sissies. 
~24 day's ~ the same number of days for me.
Didn’t do 2 days in a row but all were good and fun after recharge (naps).


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

This year was complete shit for me. The weather conspired against me at the beginning of the season. Blackouts hit me once it finally snowed. And then work and family obligations did me in after the New Year. I didn't even hit double digits this year. What a waste.


----------



## Harvey

We got some peeps who ain't votin!


----------



## 2000yroldskier

Just voted . 117 mornings , only a couple dozens afternoons. Whitefish skied pretty good in a less than average snow year. My long time crew has dwindled from injuries , relocation , ageing out , death . Was lucky to ski with some east coast folks on powder days , and remembered how fun it is to show off " the big " on great days. Looking up with binoculars today I can see the cats have started to plow the snow off the future lift line for the six pack. Harvey if you would like to ski NW Montana next season I think I can make that happen . Oh yeah , closing day was an all time cold snow shin deep old timey powder fest.


----------



## SayvilleSteve

I managed 25 days this season. 9 of those days included a 5+ hour drive home after skiing. Recommendation: don't marry someone who insists you live on Long Island. Never realized how good I had it growing up in Saratoga county!


----------



## Harvey

SayvilleSteve said:


> Long Island


The only place in NY Metro MASH*, worse than NJ for ski driving.

On a Friday night you are pretty well fuçked right? I feel for ya bro.

*mid-atlantic ski hell

Still only one skier 100+. I call BS.


----------



## not2brite

SayvilleSteve said:


> I managed 25 days this season. 9 of those days included a 5+ hour drive home after skiing. Recommendation: *don't marry anyone.* Never realized how good I had it growing up in Saratoga county!


There I fixed it for you!


----------



## skisalot

Harvey said:


> The only place in NY Metro MASH*, worse than NJ for ski driving.
> 
> On a Friday night you are pretty well fuçked right? I feel for ya bro.
> 
> *mid-atlantic ski hell
> 
> Still only one skier 100+. I call BS.


I’m planning to go tomorrow early, need to be on the road by 1030 elsewhere but I’ll let you know what I see


----------



## SayvilleSteve

Harvey said:


> On a Friday night you are pretty well fuçked right? I feel for ya bro.


The only way I was able to do it was that I can still "work from home" on Fridays and the occasional Monday. That and I still have family that I can crash with for free.


----------



## LIskibum91

Harvey said:


> On a Friday night you are pretty well fuçked right? I feel for ya bro.



It's not ideal!! I have managed 49 days this year as of today. Tomorrow at Killington makes 50. 18 were out West.

This year I took advantage of the Ferries at Port Jeff and Orient Point if heading to ME/NH/Jay Peak

If headed elsewhere, like NY/VT, driving into the city is terrible, but I tended to wait until 8pm so I could use the HOV lane on the LIE, and skip most of the traffic. Avoid the GW, but once you're north of the other bridges, it's usually smooth sailing. Taconic Pkwy up north isn't too bad at later hours(just avoid the deer and police).


----------



## Harvey

LIskibum91 said:


> 49 days this year



That's bad to the bone dude. Did you vote?!



LIskibum91 said:


> Ferries at Port Jeff and Orient Point



Cool. How much time does that save you?


----------



## LIskibum91

Harvey said:


> That's bad to the bone dude. Did you vote?!
> 
> 
> 
> Cool. How much time does that save you?


Yes, I'm one of the 51-99 votes.

It depends on traffic, but it can save an hour or more, along with reducing the stress of driving in traffic, and added mileage to the car.


----------



## Harvey

LIskibum91 said:


> reducing the stress of driving in traffic, and added mileage to the car.



This was what I was thinking about. you can SLEEP for an hour, while you're getting there. Kind of a self driving car!

Like to write? You could do a piece for the front page. So cool with ferry shots.


----------



## LIskibum91

Harvey said:


> This was what I was thinking about. you can SLEEP for an hour, while you're getting there. Kind of a self driving car!
> 
> Like to write? You could do a piece for the front page. So cool with ferry shots.


It's definitely nice to just relax and not worry about all the potholes and crazy drivers in and around NYC. 

I will think about it! Last night since I was leaving so late just drove thru NYC and even took the GW because at 11pm there was surprisingly no traffic. 

Next time I'm available to ski at Killington is first weekend in June, so if I'm able to make it and I take a ferry, AND the glacier is still open I'll be sure to take lots of pictures and try to write something up!


----------



## Cork

123 for me, with 112 at Gore. Not bad for a late start year.


----------



## tirolski

Cork said:


> 123 for me, with 112 at Gore. Not bad for a late start year.


Attaboy👍


----------



## SayvilleSteve

Harvey said:


> Cool. How much time does that save you?


The ferries really don't save any time (and they're pretty expensive), just the aggravation of driving through Westchester/Bronx/Queens/Nassau, which is most welcome especially when you're tired from a day on the slopes.


----------



## Harvey

How much are the ferries?


----------



## SayvilleSteve

Harvey said:


> How much are the ferries?


80-100 depending on what type of vehicle and if you have passengers.


----------



## Harvey

That's pretty heavy. If the ferry did save me time, I would find that vexing.

Since it's the same time I'd probably just bang my way through the potholes.


----------



## gorgonzola

Harvey said:


> just bang my way through the potholes.


kinda like the way I ski


----------



## Harvey

SayvilleSteve said:


> Recommendation: don't marry someone who insists you live on Long Island.



Word.


----------

